
Estelle Caswell breaks down rap music in a nerdy wonderful way - andrewfromx
http://www.vox.com/2016/5/19/11701976/rapping-deconstructed-best-rhymers-of-all-time
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Rakim doesn't show up until #37, accuracy doubtful.

~~~
andrewfromx
ha! i have no idea who Rakim is but I take your word for it.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
You've got some listening ahead of you:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6aAFkP0BGU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6aAFkP0BGU)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TN-
kDEKxF0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TN-kDEKxF0)

